# Tis (almost) the Season...What are your picks for the Scariest Films???



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

Alright, so Halloween is a over a month away, but you wouldn't be able to tell that by looking at all the decorations houses and shops are putting up. Admittedly, it's my favorite holiday, and I can't wait for it to come.

SO, in the spirit of the upcoming holiday, what are your picks for the scariest, most diturbing pieces of cinema you've witnessed?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2007)

The ONLY film that has ever given Me the "creeps" after watching it, was 
"The Ring" .. and I've watched a LOT of movies, 

I saw the new "Halloween" Movie, It was complete Rubbish,Not even scary. just gory.

Halloween Is one of my favorite holidays also.


----------



## macface (Sep 24, 2007)

My favorite movies that scare me are all the halloween movies the old school ones. The newest movies from now that scare me are The Others.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

I generally divide scary films into two categories: films that scare but entertain, and films that scare me because I'm disturbed by them.

Titles of the former go to "Night of the Living Dead"-the original, not the rubbish 90's remake-"Phantasm", and "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre"-again, the original, though the remake wasn't half bad.

As far as titles fitting to the latter, those would be more along the lines of "Salo-120 Days in Sodom", "Cannibal Holocaust", and "Irreversible"-I saw this film this evening and it was quite a challenging film to watch.


----------



## aeni (Sep 24, 2007)

Final Destination 3 I freaked out at the first death.  With the tanning beds.  Couldn't watch anything more after that.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 24, 2007)

The Excorcist (the oldest one) was really scary to me.

The Omen (the new one) was just freaky. Yeah, it was scary.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I generally divide scary films into two categories: films that scare but entertain, and films that scare me because I'm disturbed by them.

Titles of the former go to "Night of the Living Dead"-the original, not the rubbish 90's remake-"Phantasm", and "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre"-again, the original, though the remake wasn't half bad.

As far as titles fitting to the latter, those would be more along the lines of "Salo-120 Days in Sodom", "Cannibal Holocaust", and "Irreversible"-I saw this film this evening and it was quite a challenging film to watch._

 
I can't believe someone besides me has seen Cannibal Holocaust! I love things that will shock me, are the other 2 films you mentioned like that?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a horror movie fanatic, I'll just list my favorites...

-Saw (Genius)
-The Ring (Cool 'mystery' type stuff to figure out if you havent already seen it)
-Children of the Corn (Halloween isn't complete for me until I watch this!)
-Any Rob Zombie movies, but I think they are an acquired taste... theyre very 'white trash', hysterical, and dis-tasteful. I love it haha
-Suspiria (this is old school and underground, but if you're willing to give 'non-famous' movies a try, it's eeeeeerie)
-Final Destination 3 (soooo entertaining)

Im trying to think of movies that are real 'Halloweeny' but I can't! I personally LOVED the new Halloween, have seen it 3 times. It's not scary, just gory and FANTASTIC, I love love love Rob Zombie's directing style.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 24, 2007)

i love halloween its my favorite holiday as well.
I don't know about any other movies that were really scary other than the ones already mentioned :/
lol i love hocus pocus though when its halloween time


----------



## Raerae (Sep 24, 2007)

lol...  Scary movies freak me out.  I refuse to watch them lol.

Murder mysteries like hanibal, are one thing.  But movies like Saw, are completely different.  I'll watch hanibal, (i actually think I had to turn off Red Dragon, was alone when I was watching it and couldn't take it LOL) but not the other.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I can't believe someone besides me has seen Cannibal Holocaust! I love things that will shock me, are the other 2 films you mentioned like that?_

 
Well, "Irreversible" is a compelling, challenging film, not only because of it's subject matter, but because of it's direction. The story is actually done backwards-the beginning of the film is the story's climax, the end of the film is the beginning of the story. It's shocking, but not necessarily in the way an exploitation flick like "Cannibal Holocaust" is shocking.

"Salo" however, is an entirely different beast. It's basically 2 hours of depravity, based upon the stories by the Marquis De Sade. Let's put it this way: if you can handle a movie in which one its acts is called "The Circle of Shit", you may enjoy it. It's hard to come by though, and copies are expensive. I downloaded my copy off a torrent though. 

I recommend both, only for the strong of stomach.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i love halloween its my favorite holiday as well.
I don't know about any other movies that were really scary other than the ones already mentioned :/
lol i love hocus pocus though when its halloween time_

 
'Hocus Pocus' is a guilty pleasure of mine. 

That doesn't leave this thread though. >_>


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 25, 2007)

SAW 4 out this Halloween yay! The first one was genius, the second one didn't impress me, the third one was very difficult to watch. I couldn't take it, especially the last trap, with the rotating devices. I wouldn't want to be caught in that. This one really pushed my limits, I needed to walk out of the theatre.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Well, "Irreversible" is a compelling, challenging film, not only because of it's subject matter, but because of it's direction. The story is actually done backwards-the beginning of the film is the story's climax, the end of the film is the beginning of the story. It's shocking, but not necessarily in the way an exploitation flick like "Cannibal Holocaust" is shocking.

"Salo" however, is an entirely different beast. It's basically 2 hours of depravity, based upon the stories by the Marquis De Sade. Let's put it this way: if you can handle a movie in which one its acts is called "The Circle of Shit", you may enjoy it. It's hard to come by though, and copies are expensive. I downloaded my copy off a torrent though. 

I recommend both, only for the strong of stomach._

 
The rape scene in ''Irreversible'' was the most difficult to watch. I agree about it being only for the strong of stomach.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2007)

Ooo I like this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My picks are:

*The Descent* - Scariest and most disturbing movie I've ever watched at the cinema. Excellent film!
*Dagon* - Based on the short story by HP Lovecraft
*Night of the Living Dead* - The original black n white. I watched it when I was much too young.
*28 Days Later + 28 Weeks Later *- not scary but had me jumping and on edge
*Silent Hill* - it wasn't scary but it was visually "disturbing" and I loved every minute.
*Misery *- again, not scary but disturbing!
*The Hills Have Eyes Directors Cut*
*The Others* 
*Poltergeist* - used to scare the hell out of me as a kid
*The Shining* - the woman in the bathroom! Omg.. 

That'll do


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 27, 2007)

I second 28 Days and 28 weeks later. (I just manage to watch 28 weeks later recently, I was jumping out of my seat.)

I prefer asian horror films, we usually get really freaky stuff. I love:

1) Ringu (The original The Ring, its Japanese, the lady crawling out of the TV was scary, I couldn't face the TV for weeks after watching that.)

2) Shutter (Its Thai, the ending made my hair stand and I had goose bumps everytime I thought about it.)


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 27, 2007)

THE EXCORCIST (The first one) is unquestionably the scariest movie ever!!!  I watched it for the first time when I was 12 and it freaked me the f#*@k out!  I finally "watched" it about 2 months ago by just listening to the dialogue and making sure not to look at the TV screen.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 27, 2007)

The Ring - after seeing the girl in the closet I wasn't sure I could make it through the rest of the movie. Samara haunted me for months after!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 27, 2007)

The Ring freaked me out so bad. I couldn't sleep for 2 weeks. Even now I can't handle any scary movies that deal with ghosts, I get so scared.
Now gory ones like Saw I can handle, but I haven't really watched too many


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Ooo I like this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My picks are:

*The Descent* - Scariest and most disturbing movie I've ever watched at the cinema. Excellent film!
*Dagon* - Based on the short story by HP Lovecraft
*Night of the Living Dead* - The original black n white. I watched it when I was much too young.
*Silent Hill* - it wasn't scary but it was visually "disturbing" and I loved every minute.
*Misery *- again, not scary but disturbing!
*The Hills Have Eyes Directors Cut*
*The Others* 
*Poltergeist* - used to scare the hell out of me as a kid
*The Shining* - the woman in the bathroom! Omg.. 

That'll do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Excellent choices. 'Silent Hill' had awesome visuals, but the script was wretched. 'Dagon' is really pretty cool too for being low budget.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_THE EXCORCIST (The first one) is unquestionably the scariest movie ever!!!  I watched it for the first time when I was 12 and it freaked me the f#*@k out!  I finally "watched" it about 2 months ago by just listening to the dialogue and making sure not to look at the TV screen._

 
It's weird: I think I'm one of the few people I know who isn't scared by this film. My mother was raised Catholic, and when she saw it (she was 15) she was up with the lights for weeks. I appreciate it as a good-albeit really long-film, I'm just not creeped out by it. I feel almost left out


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 28, 2007)

i love the Saw's and i cannot wait for the new one. and the Hills Have Eyes 1 & 2 were pretty good too. they scary me but i love them!


----------



## liv (Sep 28, 2007)

The Exorcist
The Shining (original Jack Nicholson version)

You would have to chain me to a chair to get me to watch these again.  I don't even know how I got through them the first time, but I was still very young when I watched them (I was like 10, and home alone with my older sisters), so they disturb me moreso because of that, I think.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_It's weird: I think I'm one of the few people I know who isn't scared by this film. My mother was raised Catholic, and when she saw it (she was 15) she was up with the lights for weeks. I appreciate it as a good-albeit really long-film, I'm just not creeped out by it. I feel almost left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Same here. The Exorcist didn't seem like a scary movie to me at all. My Best friend is TERRIFIED by this movie, I just don't understand.


----------

